# Found and Contained a Pigeon



## Bexhall (May 22, 2012)

Located in Franklin Furnace, OH. SE part of the state very near the Ohio River. Rain storms about 50 miles west of us. Nothing here but mild wind. At 8:45 p.m. I noticed the bird perched on top of our trellis, about eight feet high.

He was completely unnerved by my moving around. During the following two hours, I got the ladder, got closer to him (or her) and talked to him. Took a few pictures from a distance and found letters and numbers on the bands from the photos.

Right leg, green band with B or 8 then R9. Left leg, red band, OSU (or maybe CSU) 78.

The whole time it moved only inches. Was not scared at all. Kept closing its eyes. When I got close it closed its feathers, then fluffed back up. Its breathing sounded normal from a few feet away. At one point it was even sleeping on one leg.

After reading here, I prepped a laundry basket, found a cover, put seed and water in with some paper towels. The wind was picking up, so I thought it was now or never.

Put the basket in a protected corner of the porch (from wind or rain). Climbed the ladder again and put my hand under its one foot. It climbed up. When it reached its other foot down, I gently held onto his leg and brought him down. He flapped his wings a few times with no apparent or obvious pain. I nestled him in my arm and took him to the basket and covered him up.

He did sound nasally/stuffed up and one point from the ladder to the basket. Twenty feet tops. He didn't make any other sounds.

Aside from reading the complete numbers on the bands tomorrow, and making sure he's fed and watered, what else should I do? All the band IDs I'm seeing online don't reference the numbers I've seen so far. I understand there are private owners and such.

I wanted to post in the event someone out there might have heard of what I've learned so far about the numbers/letters on the bands.

And if there's something else I should do. I live in a very rural community. The nearest animal shelter is many miles away and I wouldn't take this bird to it in the first place, given I can't find its owner.

I wouldn't be against keeping it. Am a responsible pet owner (one dog) and have loved birds all my life. In fact, our back yard is like a sanctuary. 

One more note; he's light gray with a darker gray "cowl" or scarf? around his neck with the irridescence of greenish/purple. White bridge at the top of his beak that looks like its broken into two pieces. Red/orange eyes with a white ring around them. Two to three black stripes on his wings. That's about all I could see at dark with patio lights. Will know more tomorrow.

I'll try and post a photo - it's not very clear from the iphone. The other photos were from the "good" camera, but not accessible from here at this point. That's how I was able to zoom to read what I could on the bands.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I want to do the right thing by this pigeon and help him find his way home.

Thank you!

P.S. Can't seem to load a photo. But I figure you've seen the pigeon I'm describing...


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you so much for caring, and securing him.

From your description it sounds like a blue bar homer (racing pigeon), but of course that's just a guess. A picture of the bird would really help as well as a picture of its poop, as we often ask on this forum, because it can give us a clue about his health. Indeed your friend might be sick - anytime a bird lets you approach and pick it up - it's a sign it's not feeling well. The half-closed eyes and the fluffing up too, point to the same thing. All birds will try to smooth their feathers when they see you looking at them to hide the signs of illness, as appearing weak is dangerous for a prey species, so by the time they are showing symptoms of illness that's because they are too gravely ill to be able to mask them. Of course, you did say it was 8.45 in the evening, the time for pigeons to roost, and it may be that the pigeon is just exhausted trying to get home, and with a few days of rest, food and water, he may very well be fully recovered and ready to continue his journey. 

If the bird is still on your porch, it's important that you bring him inside (securely away from your dog, of course) and put a heating pad in his basket set on low. If you don't have a heating pad - a hot water bottle covered with a towel will do. It may seem like the ambient temperature should be comfortable enough, but if he is ill, maintaining proper temperature can take a lot of energy from a bird that is already depleted. 

You can add a dash of sugar and salt (more sugar then salt) to his water to help rehydrate him, or use Pedialyte instead of water if you have any on hand. You can dip his beak in the water dish without submerging his nostrils - he should begin to suck the water. If he's not drinking on his own, then you can drip the solution along his beak with an eyedropper a little bit at a time. You should also check him over for any injuries, and look into his mouth and throat for any yellow or white patches or growths. To make this easier you can wrap him up in towel with head and neck sticking out, than put him on your lap and hold open his beak with one hand while pointing a flashlight into his throat with the other. If he is sick rather than just exhausted he'll need medicine, but we'll get to that, so please do keep us updated.

Eva

P. S. Here's how to post a pictures:

To attach a file to your post, you need to be using the main 'New Post' or 'New Thread' page and not 'Quick Reply'. To use the main 'New Post' page, click the 'Post Reply' button in the relevant thread.

On this page, below the message box, you will find a button labelled 'Manage Attachments'. Clicking this button will open a new window for uploading attachments. You can upload an attachment either from your computer or from another URL by using the appropriate box on this page. Alternatively you can click the Attachment Icon to open this page.

To upload a file from your computer, click the 'Browse' button and locate the file. To upload a file from another URL, enter the full URL for the file in the second box on this page. Once you have completed one of the boxes, click 'Upload'.

Once the upload is completed the file name will appear below the input boxes in this window. You can then close the window to return to the new post screen.


----------



## Bexhall (May 22, 2012)

*Thank you Eva!*

Was up most of the night worrying about it! Came here first to see what to do. Going now to get a heating pad and move him inside. It's coolish here. The dog is is outside and cannot get to him. He has slung seed outside the basket and is awake. I'll do as you advised and will re-post after I've checked him out.

Will get photos in a while and try again.

Thank you SO much for the advice!!


----------



## Bexhall (May 22, 2012)

*Check-up*

I wrapped him in a towel and tried to get his beak open, to no avail. I did examine him and he has no apparent injuries. He was feisty and tried to get away, of course. Seems to be strong.

In his porch basket, he poo'd in his water dish, but on the "floor" it's half white and half moss green. He did sling a lot of seed. Not sure if he ate or not. Tried to get him to drink, again, no luck.

Did put the heating pad under a cover in his new indoor basket with fresh food and water. Am trying a different seed mixed with regular wild bird seed. He seems to be comfortable enough.

Cannot upload photos from my ipad. My laptop is on the blink. The manage attachments is grayed out. But got a better look at him today. Definitely gray but his wings are white'ish with two vertical black stripes. Tail is light gray but half an inch of black at the tip. In my bird book, it sure looks like a Rock Dove. I don't know.

The bands read as follows: Right leg, green band, BR9. Left, red band, AU 2011 OSU 783. Am looking it up. Would love to find its owner.

I'll keep him another day or two as long as you don't think he's sick (from the poop ID) and he acts "normal"...

Thank you again for all your help!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Sounds like he is doing well, and maybe not lost that long.

Follow this advice first if the bird needs it:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html


----------



## Bexhall (May 22, 2012)

*Thank you Skyeking*

Good info from the link. The bird is resting now quietly in a warm basket with food and water. I saw it drink!

Found the OSU club and spoke with the secretary. He said there was a smash race last weekend from TN and several birds became lost. Not sure yet what a smash race is, but he's going to try and locate the owner.

Meanwhile, I'll take good care of him (or her?) until the owner is located.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

You have done very well so far, thanks for caring !

Only other thing I can think of is to check to make sure there's no external injury...blood, scab, abrasions, etc.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Bexhall said:


> Good info from the link. The bird is resting now quietly in a warm basket with food and water. I saw it drink!
> 
> Found the OSU club and spoke with the secretary. He said there was a smash race last weekend from TN and several birds became lost. Not sure yet what a smash race is, but he's going to try and locate the owner.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'll take good care of him (or her?) until the owner is located.


Thank you for all you have done, please do keep us updated and I hope they locate the owner.


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

You are doing really well, Becky. I'll post the photos when I get them.

I hope the owner gets in touch with you soon, and when that happens please ask him what he intends to do with the bird when it gets back. Sometimes some racers consider the pigeons that get lost to be no good and they kill them (often referred to as "cull') upon return. If I find myself in that situation I feel no obligation to return the bird, and often in such a case the owner may be fine with you keeping it if you ask to. An owner who's very responsive and keen to get his bird back usually will not cull, but I always ask their intentions anyway. You never know - you may end up saving it's life twice.


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

*Pictures*

Looking good.


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Sorry, I thought I did rotate the photos - don't know how this happened.


----------



## Bexhall (May 22, 2012)

*Thanks for posting the pictures!*

Technology is great but can be frustrating. 

He's doing great, it seems. He's in a crate. I put a perch in and that's his favorite spot. Eating and drinking. 

I know he needs exercise, but I don't want to let him go until I hear from the owner. Supposed to call the secretary Wednesday. If I haven't heard anything. 

My husband is already designing on paper a proper loft for this bird! He's even gone in the room and "talked" to him. We may very well keep him if the owner doesn't want him. 

It's funny how life throws a curveball. I've spent most of the day learning and looking after this creature. Best day ever! All over a pigeon. 

If the owner is going to cull, then I'll keep him. He'll have a home here. Unless it flies home when it is let out eventually. If the owner calls, I will ask. Good advice, again.

Thank you. To all as well for the input!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Thank *you* ! You both have really helped out your Pigeon friend !!!!

(he looks pretty good to me with the exception that he seems to enjoy standing on the wall).


.....sorry, I couldn't help myself...


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Bexhall said:


> I've spent most of the day learning and looking after this creature. Best day ever! All over a pigeon.


It's amazing how quickly you can get attached to a pigeon whose life you have saved, isn't it....and with time the pigeon reciprocates. I can see you'll make great pigeon owners, and pigeons make absolutely wonderful pets - when you get to know them, you see how smart, affectionate and full of character they are, contrary to popular belief. But let's not get too excited just yet, because the owner may very well want him back and the pigeon probably has a mate back home waiting for him too. Whatever the outcome though, this pigeon is already one very lucky fellow thanks to you.

And now that you have some pigeon rescue experience, I'm sure you'll keep running into pigeons in need of help, so your husband might one day still get to build that loft he's envisioning. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Bexhall (May 22, 2012)

*Thanks to ME?*

If it weren't for you all, this pigeon might have been dead by now! Thanks to YOU ALL! 

Still haven't heard from anyone. Will call the club tomorrow and see what they know or don't know.

The bird is clanking his glass dishes I can hear on the other side of the house! I watched him eat and peck and drink. He loves his perch. I'm sure he's antsy to stretch his wings. He lets me "pet" him and is very alert. Seems to have no injuries on his body and sleeps on one leg. He's very sweet and personable.

If I don't hear from anyone tomorrow (Thursday) then I'm going to take him outside Friday morning and open the door. The weather is supposed to be decent during Friday and Saturday. If he wants to go home, then I guess he'll go...

Maybe he'll stick around. Who knows?

Will keep you posted!! 

Thanks again for all the great assistance!!!!!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Press the club a bit more to locate the owner before you consider releasing him/her.

How far away might that club be, geographically, from where you are ?

Just a bit concerned that given the chance to take off, feeling healthier...he/she will choose to do so, but might then end up in the same predicament from which you rescued him (if he is that lucky a second time)...


----------

